# What is Going On With P&O & Brittany Ferries



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Seems now you can no longer book a North Sea Ferry from - to Hull for more than 60 Days in Advance.

And it is August Tomorrow and Brittany Ferries have still not Published there Winter Schedule so can't book any Trips after late October (Well you can book out but can't Coming back (from Spain) anything before 3rd November. All the French Routes are October.

Anyone know when the BF schedule is due out?

TM


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Possibly, as with the airlines, fuel costs are going through the roof and they are waiting until last minute before committing. That's one theory anyway.

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*60 days*

Thanks POSL are set but unsure why booking has recently been restricted to 60 days?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi tm

we are booked on the 3rd nov, bilbao / portsmouth. we also are waiting for winter schedule to come out, may want to come back home later in the month. phoned bf few weeks ago, they said it could be end of august.

tom


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booking*

Thanks Tom, I was sure they usually publish them by Mid July.

If you don't have a discount code and wish to use mine, please send me a PM.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Odd*

Now it seems I can book more than 60 days in advance with POSL.

When I tried the days before posting it was saying

"Sailings cannot be booked more than 60 days in advance"

TM


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I asked in July and was told BF winter would be out 01 August, still no sign today

I want to book December and February, with the dogs

Very odd

IOMSPCo does 12 month timetabling, 2013 is due out shortly


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I may well be off course here but I wonder if Sea France may be making waves in their future programming. 
They are due to be back online sometime this autumn I believe, so pricing and timetabling may be affecting others plans.
Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and of course BF may decide not to run some of the services in the winter period.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

BF are on the Western Channel Route, longer sailings, especially those to/from Spain, there are always fewer sailings scheduled in Winter and the Spanish ones have good load factors, especiallly for freight avoiding the long haul up through France and observing HSW and Working Hours and Drivers Hours regulations


can't see SF being a problem for BF

Never been this late before


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booking*



thieawin said:


> I asked in July and was told BF winter would be out 01 August, still no sign today
> 
> I want to book December and February, with the dogs
> 
> ...


Book Early for the best Prices!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just rung BF, you can book their winter sailings by phone, now, just opened today, but they do not go live on line until 8th August!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Good morning,

Thank you for your interest in Brittany Ferries, we’re pleased to confirm our schedules for 2012/13 are now ready and we’d love to help you with your travel arrangements for the coming months.

You will find some changes to our schedules from previous years, we’ve worked hard to maintain all our routes to France and Spain but some services will have fewer sailings and will therefore be in higher demand than ever. To this end, early booking this year will be essential.

Our new schedules will be published online here later in the week, but you can call us today on 0871 244 1400 and speak to one of our friendly experts to make your booking now. If you’d rather email or just want to ask a question about our range of ferry crossings and fantastic value holidays, you can reply to this email, try our live chat on the website or even get in touch through Twitter – whatever your preference, we’d love to hear from you.

Yours sincerely

The Passenger Services Team


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thanks thiewin

just changed return sailing by phone, now on 14th nov.

teemymob already used members discount code , thanks anyway 


tom


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have booked next year's sailing with Stena Line for May 2013, that was a week or so ago, looks like P&O have got their act together now.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Its out*

New fares and dates out.

Have booked!

TM


----------

